# Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. März 2009)

*Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

PCGH startet bald mit dem exklusiven Spruch-Shirt Volume 6. Dazu sind wir auf der Suche nach den coolsten T-Shirt-Sprüchen. Wähle deinen Favoriten und bestimme mit, welche T-Shirts künftig angeboten werden.

*T-Shirt 1: OMG-Optiker*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*T-Shirt 2: Pimp my PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**T-Shirt 3: N E R D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**T-Shirt 4: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**T-Shirt 5: The truth is out there



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**T-Shirt 6: Fanboy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**T-Shirt 7: I hate noobs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**T-Shirt 8: I'm not a hacker...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Layout der T-Shirts ist nur symbolisch und nicht final.


----------



## Uziflator (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Hab das erste gewählt hab aber vergessen das Vierte mit auszuwählen, könnte jemand beim Vierten Spruch um eine Stimme erhöhen?    *ganzliebguck*


----------



## Namaker (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

 ist am besten


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Weitere Vorschläge was Sprüche angeht sind natürlich auch gerne willkommen


----------



## leorphee (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

wie wäre es noch mit dem Spruch:
Guten Tag mein Name ist LAN
wie wäre es mit einer Party?


----------



## Megael (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Ich fiond das obere schon ziemlich geil^^



> Weitere Vorschläge was Sprüche angeht sind natürlich auch gerne willkommen



wie wäre es mit: "Horst-Controller"


----------



## Thermalbad (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Ganz ehrlich? Die Sprüche sind allesamt nicht gerade der Knaller. Da ist
der Vorschlag oben bzgl. Lan / Party schon um Welten besser, als die
Beispielshirts.

Macht doch mal ein Gewinnspiel oder sowas - Sprüche einsenden und
zur Abstimmung freigeben - so kommt Ihr auch an ein umsatzträchtiges
Shirt.

Grüsse,

T.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Nummer 4 ! Schlicht und einfach und bringt einen trotzdem zum  en


----------



## FeuRenard (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[x] OMG-Optiker

Der is gut und kann auch von "noobs" verstanden werden.


----------



## Zeph4r (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Ja die sind schon nicht schlecht die Sprüche
Wie währe es Damit:    *****
.........................axxess denied
Wobei die Sternchen das PW sind............aber nicht meins


----------



## bombvoyage (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

also das erste ist schon nicht schlecht !!!!!

und FANBOY ist auch cool


----------



## Woohoo (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Naja richtig super finde ich auch keinen der Sprüche. Da finde ich den Spruch mit dem Herrn Lan auch besser. 
Aber wer läuft denn auch schon mit so T-Shirts rum


----------



## Owly-K (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

1 ist gut, wenn man die Zeilen auch liest.

Nr. 5 kann ich auch was abgewinnen.


----------



## KeiteH (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Wie wär's mit:
"Die 3 Feinde des Gamer's:
Licht, frische Luft und dieses ständige Gebrüll der Vögel" 


greetz


----------



## Nekrodamus (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Müsste es nicht heißen "Anybody knows the URL?" oder sogar "Does anybody know the URL?"?


----------



## Th30n34nd0nl7 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Wie wärs mit:

RL??? WTF?! Link!

Meine Favoriten sind 1 und 5...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

wie wärs mit...

windows ist de beste


----------



## Eifelsniper (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Reallife ist was für leute die online keine freunde finden 

od.

Reallife.exe doesn´t work

überhaupt zum Thema reallife kann man vielmachen "Sind sie sicher das sie reallife.exe ausführen möchten" etc p.p bla bla u.s.w


----------



## Loki2643 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Irgendwie fehlt zwar das F beim OMG-Optiker *räusper* aber trotzdem mein Favorit...


----------



## boss3D (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[X] _T-Shirt 7: I hate noobs_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jami (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*



Megael schrieb:


> Ich fiond das obere schon ziemlich geil^^
> 
> 
> 
> wie wäre es mit: "Horst-Controller"


Der ist geil 

Ach, und für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viele Englische Sprüche. Es geht doch auch in Deutsch oder?


----------



## guna7 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Kann mich jetzt nicht so richtig für einen Spruch begeistern.  

Sieht so nach einer Hau-Ruck-Aktion aus. "Schnell was blödes auf ein T-Shirt schreiben", oder so. 

Außerdem: Warum müssen es immer Sprüche auf Englisch sein, kann hier keiner mehr Deutsch, oder was?


----------



## Nef (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Ehrlich gesagt sind alle n bissl lahm, es fehlt der Witz!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*



Nef schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sind alle n bissl lahm, es fehlt der Witz!


 
Genau, irgendwie langweilig... und immer auf Englisch.
Wir leben aber in Deutschland. 

Mein Spruch ist doch der Beste....
*Ich spiele Ego-Shooter..... aber ich trainiere noch für meine Schule*


----------



## push@max (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[x] 4


----------



## Isengard412 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Da gibt echt noch bessere Sprüche! Wenn ich mal so durchs SchülerVZ oder ähnliches gucke...das mit dem LAN finde ich aber auch langweilig...am ehesten noch nummer 1!


----------



## Jerlin (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[x] 5


----------



## Sorvar (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Ich als alter Akte X-Fanboy habe natürlich das Shirt "The Truth..." gewählt...


----------



## Terrorista (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Die Sprüche sind echt öde. Also nur die auf den Shirts. XD
In anlehnung an: "ich trage nur schwarz, weil es keine dunklere Farbe gibt"
"Ich spiele nur Killerspiele, weil ich draußen keine abknallen darf."
Oder
"Ich spiele nur Killerspiele, weil im RL das Blut immer die Klamotten versaut."


----------



## Pommes (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[x]


----------



## espanol (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

"Ich hab die beste Onboard-Hardware - Lust auf ein Spiel?"


----------



## Oslo (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Hab die Nr. 4 genommen, hätt nur gern nen richtigen "" auf´m Shirt gesehn.

Man könnt doch auch mal das Thema Hardware aufnehmen , wie wärs mit:

Zu Dir oder zu mir?....zeig dir auch meine Wakü 

oder 

"Aktiv" oder "Passiv" -kühl

ODER

Brust: 1600Mhz FSB

Hab noch ein 

Bin ein Pentium I
und wenn ich groß bin
werd ich ein Core 2 Quad

Hoffe die finden ein wenig gefallen 

LG


----------



## Mosed (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Spruchvorschlag:

PC: "Press any key to continue..."
User: "Where's the anykey?"


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Das erste ist mit Abstand das geilste


----------



## Thermalbad (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*



Terrorista schrieb:


> "Ich spiele nur Killerspiele, weil ich draußen keine abknallen darf."



 DEN Spruch bzw. T-Shirts mit dem Spruch würde ich im 10er-Pack kaufen - und das mein ich sogar ernst


----------



## S_Fischer (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

ey wie kann man nur für Nr.: 1 stimmen, FSK18ALTF4 find ich ein bischen hart!


----------



## S_Fischer (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*



Thermalbad schrieb:


> DEN Spruch bzw. T-Shirts mit dem Spruch würde ich im 10er-Pack kaufen - und das mein ich sogar ernst


 
ja bitte das würd ich auch kaufen!


----------



## S_Fischer (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

"Ich spiele nur Killerspiele, weil ich draußen keine abknallen darf."
[/quote]


ja bitte bringt das das kaufe ich auch!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Der *OMG-Optiker* ist geil. Wenn es dieses Shirt mal gibt, kaufe ich es vielleicht.
I hate noobs ist auch nicht schlecht. Ich würde aber n00b schreiben, 1337-Schreibweisen sehen cooler aus.


----------



## bastibln (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Ich bin für root - If you see me laughing... you better have a backup! ^^

Oder auch vorne: Don't give me a weapon. (vlt noch mit Symbol: ne Kettensäge in so nem roten Verboten-Schild) Hinten: Killerspiele-Spieler


----------



## chakktheripper (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

da es ja ein "pcgh" exklusiv shirt werden soll find ich shirt 1 am besten .. steht ja nicht umsonst PCGHFTW drin  !!!


----------



## El-Hanfo (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[X] T-Shirt 1
Gefällt mir ganz gut.

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[x] 1 und 5
5 ist so richtig bekloppt lustig und 1 ist genau so, einfach nur lustig


----------



## Gargoyle555 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[x] 1 und 8!


----------



## MG42 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[x] 5 ist schon etwas riskant,
1 als PCGH - Leser absolute Pflicht


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Also ich wundere mich, warum dieser Spruch nicht dabei ist:

Wer ist dieser LAN?!
Wieso macht er so viele Partys?!



Oder der:

Error: keyboard not connected 
- press any key to continue.

Analog dazu:

Press any key to continue 
or any other key to quit.

Ist mir auch gerade eingefallen:

Software is like Sex, its best if it's free.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

nummero uno ist doch schick


----------



## Cleenz (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Wo ist denn der Button für "Es sieht absolut lächerlich aus solche T-Shirts zu tragen und ich weiß das ich mit so einem T-Shirt niemals eine Frau abbekomme"? Den hätte ich nämlich dann gerne gewählt! Was sollen denn immer diese T-Shirt Aktionen? Hat euch irgendwann schonmal irgendwer so ein Ding abgekauft? Ich will die Antwort eigentlich garnicht wissen...ich befürchte das Schlimmste!


----------



## Falcon (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[X] 5: The Truth is out there
[X] 8: I'm not a Hacker...


----------



## Clegryman (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*



Cleenz schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Button für "Es sieht absolut lächerlich aus solche T-Shirts zu tragen und ich weiß das ich mit so einem T-Shirt niemals eine Frau abbekomme"? Den hätte ich nämlich dann gerne gewählt! Was sollen denn immer diese T-Shirt Aktionen? Hat euch irgendwann schonmal irgendwer so ein Ding abgekauft? Ich will die Antwort eigentlich garnicht wissen...ich befürchte das Schlimmste!


 

 Im Garten kannst du es ja beim Rasenmähen anziehen, oder wenn du abends alleine Fernseh guckst. In der Öffentlichkeit würde ich höchstens auf einer großen LAN Party mit solchen Shirts rumlaufen ... aber das ist auch eine Frage des Alters. 14 jährige Jungs finden PCs noch besser als Mädchen, da stellen die Shirts keinen Hinderungsgrund dar ^^

lg


----------



## Tranceport (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Also ich muss ehrlich gestehen, das ich alle Sprüche ziemlich lahm finde, wobei das erste Shirt noch einigermaßen ok ist. Die Vorschläge von #46 und #48 sind da deutlich besser ;D


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*



Clegryman schrieb:


> Im Garten kannst du es ja beim Rasenmähen anziehen, oder wenn du abends alleine Fernseh guckst. In der Öffentlichkeit würde ich höchstens auf einer großen LAN Party mit solchen Shirts rumlaufen ... aber das ist auch eine Frage des Alters. 14 jährige Jungs finden PCs noch besser als Mädchen, da stellen die Shirts keinen Hinderungsgrund dar ^^
> 
> lg



Kommt immer drauf an, mit welchen T-Shirts.
Bei denen, die im Moment zur Auswahl stehen würd ich kein einziges kaufen/anziehen.

Außerdem gibts auch noch gute Sprüche auf Deutsch, was sich für mich besser anhört, als dauernd englische Sprüche.

z.B. finde ich "Cookies" schlechter als "Keeeksäää!" (ersteres gibts ja ls T-Shirt)


----------



## locojens (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Mir gefällt keiner der Sprüche. Vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur zu alt dazu...?


----------



## Clocker87 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

allso ich wäre ja für : ERROR - 404 Page Not Found


----------



## Jason22 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Mein Vorschlag (Kennen manche vielleicht): 
join #real-life
can't join, you are banned.

cannot _join_  #_reallife_ (you are _banned_)

Berichtigt mich, wenn ich was vergessen hab.


----------



## gotcha43 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

oder so was wie auf zigarettenschachteln:
"Der Konsum von Computer-Spielen kann zu sozialer Abgrenzung und Kellerbräune führen"


----------



## Jay (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Alle schlecht...


----------



## u21 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Die Sprüche sind in der Tat nicht besonders originell.
Kein Vergleich mit z.B. "Ich sehe tote Pixel".


----------



## SteVe (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

T-Shirt 1: OMG-Optiker


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[x]I'm not a hacker...
Fand ich am besten, aber Pimp my PC finde ich auch gut.


----------



## AjS (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

[x] OMG-Optiker


----------



## kallewupdich (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Es fehlt die Auswahlmöglichkeit:

[] Alle zu peinlich um damit unter normale Menschen zu gehen!


----------



## cyco99 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

"T-Shirt Sprüche sind echt peinlich" - Das ist der einzig wahre T-Shirt-Spruch.


----------



## dangee (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

T-Shirt 1: OMG-Optiker

hab mich verwählt wie ich jetzt beim Augenarzt gemerkt habe...




... nein nicht witzig...


----------



## Perry (22. April 2009)

*AW: Wählt den besten T-Shirt-Spruch (Vol. 6)*

Ich spiele Killerspiele und lass dich dennoch leben. 

Das wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------

